
DICE – Discrete Integrated Circuit Emulator - networked
https://sourceforge.net/projects/dice/
======
jimktrains2
For those those who don't like to visit SF, here is the short comments from a
year+ ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817567)

> jweather 507 days ago

> Interesting... rather than being an interactive circuit simulator as I
> expected, this is an engine for emulating circuits composed of 7400-series
> logic chips, 555 timers, etc., defined at compile time. It includes
> definitions for several games built this way, such as Pong. Cool project,
> but not very well described.

It sounds like an interesting project.

~~~
jaxb
MAME does this as well, I believe they emulate all systems DICE does and more.

~~~
bbanyc
MAME emulates CPUs. DICE emulates games without CPUs.

MAME has a rudimentary version of Pong, but doesn't support Breakout or other
games of its generation.

------
EC1
Why do people still use Sourceforge?

